# Hilfe zur Erstellung einer EPK



## hulk22 (14. Jan 2021)

Hallo, ich lerne momentan für meine Klausur in Geschäftsprozessmanagement und ich muss eine EPK modellieren.

Es geht um die folgende Aufgabe - in einer Firma müssen Grafikchips bestellt werden. Zuerst wird es geprüft ob einer der Stammlieferanten den Chip liefern kann. Kann keiner liefern, dann wird solange nach einem neuen Lieferanten gesucht, bis er gefunden ist.

Kann mehr als ein Lieferant liefern, dann wird der günstigste Lieferant herausgesucht und die Bestellung wird ausgelöst.

Das ist nicht die komplette Aufgabe, ich brauche aber Hilfe um die Schleife bei der es gesucht wird bis ein Lieferant gefunden ist zu implementieren.

Das habe ich bisher gemacht:









						EPK
					

Image EPK hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				




Ich kann eine Pfeile von "Lieferanten weitersuchen" nach meiner XOR Verknüpfung rausziehen, wäre dies aber falsch, da eine Verknüpfung nur eine Pfeile rein und mehere raus oder umgekehrt haben darf. Ich habe aber keine anderen Ideen wie ich das machen kann.

Kann jemand mir helfen? Ich würde eure Hilfe sehr schätzen.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jan 2021)

Das hält sich ziemlich in Grenzen


----------



## hulk22 (14. Jan 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Anhang anzeigen 14717
> 
> Das hält sich ziemlich in Grenzen


Das ist nicht die komplette Lösung der Aufgabe. Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie ich diese Schleife machen kann.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jan 2021)

hulk22 hat gesagt.:


> Ich verstehe nur nicht, wie ich diese Schleife machen kann.


Wenn ich die Beschreibung zu EPKs richtig verstehe, gibt es dort keine Schleifen. Du suchst neue Lieferanten und dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: es wurde nur einer gefunden oder es wurden mehrere gefunden. Nicht gefunden ist dagegen keine Option, dann bleibt der Prozess bei der Lieferantensuche einfach so lange hängen, bis wenigstens einer gefunden wurde.


----------



## hulk22 (14. Jan 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Wenn ich die Beschreibung zu EPKs richtig verstehe, gibt es dort keine Schleifen. Du suchst neue Lieferanten und dann gibt es zwei Möglichkeiten: es wurde nur einer gefunden oder es wurden mehrere gefunden. Nicht gefunden ist dagegen keine Option, dann bleibt der Prozess bei der Lieferantensuche einfach so lange hängen, bis wenigstens einer gefunden wurde.


Ja, aber wie kann ich die Weitersuche nach einem neuen Lieferanten in der EPK darstellen? Ich kann nicht einfach die Funktion "Lieferanten weitersuchen" so lassen.


----------



## White_Fox (14. Jan 2021)

hulk22 hat gesagt.:


> ich brauche aber Hilfe um die Schleife bei der es gesucht wird bis ein Lieferant gefunden ist zu implementieren.


Na dann: Eine Schleife kannst du z.B. so machen:


```
ArrayList<String> listWithSomeStringobjects = new ArrayList<>();

listWithSomeStringobjects.add("Ein Stringobjekt");
listWithSomeStringobjects.add("Oh, noch ein Stringobjekt");
listWithSomeStringobjects.add("Noch ein String, wie überraschend...");

//Schleife:
for(String s : listWithSomeStringobjects){
    System.out.println(s);
}
```


----------



## hulk22 (14. Jan 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Na dann: Eine Schleife kannst du z.B. so machen:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Danke, ich muss dies aber graphisch darstellen.


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jan 2021)

hulk22 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, aber wie kann ich die Weitersuche nach einem neuen Lieferanten in der EPK darstellen? Ich kann nicht einfach die Funktion "Lieferanten weitersuchen" so lassen.


Die Funktion fällt komplett weg, genauso wie "kein gefunden". Den Fall gibt es schlicht nicht. Der Prozessschritt "neue Lieferanten suchen" (ich würde hier Mehrzahl verwenden) läuft, bis eben einer gefunden ist.


----------



## hulk22 (14. Jan 2021)

mihe7 hat gesagt.:


> Die Funktion fällt komplett weg, genauso wie "kein gefunden". Den Fall gibt es schlicht nicht. Der Prozessschritt "neue Lieferanten suchen" (ich würde hier Mehrzahl verwenden) läuft, bis eben einer gefunden ist.


Also meinst du, dass die Hypothese, bei der kein Lieferant gefunden wird, gar nicht in der EPK dargestellt werden muss?


----------



## mihe7 (14. Jan 2021)

hulk22 hat gesagt.:


> Also meinst du, dass die Hypothese, bei der kein Lieferant gefunden wird, gar nicht in der EPK dargestellt werden muss?


Ja.


----------

